# Silver Appleyard Ducks



## Ohiogal (Mar 15, 2007)

I have a trio (drake + 2 hens) or two, of Silver Appleyard Ducks, that are ready to re-home. I ordered these from a breeder in California this year, and they have been raised in a closed flock here on the farm, and are very healthy. 

I just have too many and they are a large duck! I want to keep 3 hens and a drake for my own flock, but have some to share if anyone is interested in breeding birds to start their own flock.

Price is $60 for a trio. No trades please, as I have other fowl and animals that I'm trying to re-home. If you look around you will see that this is a fair price for them as they are somewhat *RARE* and are NPIP certified.

If interested, PM me. I'm in the SW Ohio area - near Cincinnati. Thanks!


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

How big are they and are they good layers?


----------



## Ohiogal (Mar 15, 2007)

You can look up the sizes on the web. There are plenty of info about them full grown - there are regular and mini sizes. Mine are the regular size, which can be up to 8 lbs when fully grown.
I am sold out of the trio's. I still have a few drakes to sell.


----------

